# Thoughts on ACE hardware cypress mulch?



## Largelizards (Apr 5, 2019)

So after waiting a week or so to hear back from Ace hardware, they told me the they couldn’t determine what cypress mulch was blended with even after contacting supplier. Has anyone ever used it or does anyone think this blend is fine or should be avoided? I was thinking I could bake it to be safe to burn up any possible oils, or perhaps it’s blended with hard woods and I’d probably fine. Or maybe it would be ok to use this and mix it with another substrate or put it on the bottom and cover with 100% cypress and eco earth?


----------



## Zyn (Apr 6, 2019)

I wouldn’t it’s a blend so no


----------



## Largelizards (Apr 6, 2019)

Zyn said:


> I wouldn’t it’s a blend so no


Thanks for input, if anyone knows a company that sells around or delivers to New England I’d love to hear. It’s basically impossible to find a 100% mix thats not sold in a petstore. Once I set up bigger setup in a few days perhaps I’ll have to go back to using plain organic topsoil(hummus is the fertilizer), playsand, leaf liter, eco earth, and with a layer of expensive cypress mulch ( if u go to a petco, they will match their online prices so you can get stuff almost half off sometimes)


----------

